# Beethoven "In Camara" at Central Washington University



## itywltmt

En français 

I'd like to take a few moments this morning to extend my wife Marian my warmest and heartfelt salutations as today marks the 25th year of her putting up with me, as we were married on this day in 1988. More anniversary music on my next Friday Blog and Podcast (read the below teaser). :tiphat:

For the occasion, our _Once Upon the Internet _features a husband and wife team - though they are only playing "together" in one of the three selections. Also, this serves as a warm-up to our upcoming yearly tradition, our *Summer Chamber Music series of Tuesday blogs*.








Central Washington University doesn't "roll off the tongue" when it comes to music schools in North America - at least, not when listing out-loud the more famous ones in Rochester, New-York City, Philadelphia and Bloomington (Indiana). However, CWU's Department of Music at the Ellensberg Campus offers artistic variety and regular recitals by their faculty members, many of whom found their way on CD and on the old MP3.COM.

Today's selections, all from *Beethoven*, are a great example of top-notch recital performances I managed to gather from that site. Violinist Carrie Rehkopf  and cellist John Michel, husband and wife and long-time faculty members at the school, are the featured artists today.

About the artists

An enthusiastic teacher, Carrie Rehkopf has served as the violin professor at CWU since 1990. In 2004 she received the Outstanding College String Teacher award from the Washington ASTA/NSOA chapter. She began playing at age 4 following the Suzuki Method (and had a week of lessons with Dr. Suzuki in 1976). She received her degrees from University of Michigan on a full tuition scholarship, and studied further in London.

Called a "first class musician" by Sir George Solti, she has toured North America over the past 15 years and has founded, directed and taught at numerous music camps. Ms. Rehkopf has also performed on chamber music concerts at the Tanglewood, Banff and Norfolk festivals. She gave the world premiere of *Maria Newman*'s violin concerto, which she subsequently recorded at Capitol Records.

Iin his twentieth year as cello professor at CWU, John Michel enjoys his eclectic career as a soloist, chamber musician and teacher. His formal training includes Bachelor and Master degrees from the University of Michigan and the New England Conservatory. Bernard Greenhouse of the Beaux Arts Trio, Jeffrey Solow, Stefan Popov, Ned Johnson, John Lenz and Susan Ladley were his main teachers.

In addition to regular solo recitals, he has performed the *Shostakovich*, *Dvorak*, Elgar, *Haydn*, *Maria Newman*, *Saint Saëns* and *Vivaldi *concertos with various orchestras. In double series concerts, Mr. Michel has performed all of the six Bach Cello Suites for memory, and regularly appears in the Seattle Bach Suite Marathon.

He is the founder and former director of the Internet Cello Society, a cyber-community of cellists, that shares the knowledge and joy of cello playing with enthusiasts from around the globe. Currently the 12000 ICS members represent 84 different countries.

Accompanying the violinist and cellist in their sonatas, pianist Lisa Bergman has appeared in concerts, festivals and conventions throughout the U.S., Canada, Europe and Japan. Bergman is a graduate of the Juilliard School, the State University of New York at Stony Brook and the University of Washington, cum laude, where she served as an Artist in Residence and member of the University of Washington Music Faculty (1989-1999), teaching in the fields of accompanying and opera coaching.

Completing the trio for the _Archiduke _is fellow faculty member John Pickett , an active chamber musician who appears frequently with Seattle Symphony members in chamber concerts. John Pickett has won awards for both his popular and art songs. He was a finalist in the 2004 National Association of Teachers of Singing (NATS) art song competition for hissetting of the Wallace Stevens poem, Thirteen Ways of Looking at a Blackbird. He is a graduate of both The Juilliard School and Indiana University. He received Central Washington University's Distinguished Professor Award in 2005.

*PLAYLIST*​
*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*

Violin Sonata no. 5, in F Major, op. 24 "Spring"
Cello sonata no. 3, in A major, op. 69 
Trio no. 6, in B-Flat Major, op. 97 "Archduke"

Carrie Rehkopf, violin (op. 24, op. 97)
John Michel, cello (op. 69, op. 97)
Lisa Bergman, piano (op. 24, op. 69)
John Pickett, piano (op. 97)
Downloaded from MP3.COM on 19 Mar 2002
Internet Archive URL: http://archive.org/details/07III.AdagioCantabileIV.AllegroVivace

*June 21 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "My Wedding Anniversary" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more June 21 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

